# inside 45s



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I use my adjustable hand flusher than run both sides with my 6". is thar an eazyer way? and i keep digin into the other side of the inside 45, the wet mud makes the other side soft and so on. I was thinking of finding a 6" adjustable hand flusher. any tricks ideas?




'


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

are you talking about these things????

Use no-coat or mid flex on your inside 45's, it's worth it, if your not


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I normally use straightflex, I've tried and like no-coat but I've just tried some midflex for the first time and I really like it, Cazna mentioned the midflex is paper in the centre and might not be as strong but I guess it would take a lot of movement to break because it is quite thick, the problem with attempting an offset angle by freehand or with a corner trowel is it's too time consuming and hard to get straight, the only other way to get a crisp line is to use a straightedge.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I normally use straightflex, I've tried and like no-coat but I've just tried some midflex for the first time and I really like it, Cazna mentioned the midflex is paper in the centre and might not be as strong but I guess it would take a lot of movement to break because it is quite thick


Cazna and 2buckjr, what do they know if they like no-coat.... youngbucks:whistling2:

I will admit the midflex is a bit more of a pain to install, but it takes so little mud to coat it. It's like spotting screws, well the no-coat you half to load them, they act more like a corner bead:blink:

And the last company I was with, a father and son team. The son was bragging that in 2 years, he had no call backs in his houses with the midflex, well his father, who used no-coat,,, did

But now I'm with a company that uses no-coat, life is not fair
















midflex


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Cazna and 2buckjr, what do they know if they like no-coat.... youngbucks:whistling2:
> 
> I will admit the midflex is a bit more of a pain to install, but it takes so little mud to coat it. It's like spotting screws, well the no-coat you half to load them, they act more like a corner bead:blink:
> 
> ...



I have to disagree with you 2buck midflex is not as good as no-coat 325
The crease is to stiff on the midflex and and has a bit of a memory if you worked with it you would know what I'm saying especially and would notice if your working it in a not so true off angle it likes to pop up and not sit flush. 

Time is money in my eyes, that's 2buck$ for your :blink: saving


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Remember the days of just paper taping 45's. That wasn't so bad. 
Now I usually use trim-tex's inside adjustable angle. I will however use a paperfaced metal inside angle occasionally . I don't remember the manufacturer it is tan with a light green center stripe.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

No coat 325


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Remember the days of just paper taping 45's. That wasn't so bad.
> Now I usually use trim-tex's inside adjustable angle. I will however use a paperfaced metal inside angle occasionally . I don't remember the manufacturer it is tan with a light green center stripe.


USG makes the paper faced bead I will sometimes use.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> are you talking about these things????
> 
> Use no-coat or mid flex on your inside 45's, it's worth it, if your not


Yep thats the one, but after i run that and then 6" on each side leting it dry. i use metal bead inside 45. its jest i keep messing up my line. but useing a straightedge is a good idea! thanks.

jest somthing cool to know, that adjustable hand flusher. you can take the butterfly screw out and flip it around. just in case.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

eazyrizla said:


> Yep thats the one, but after i run that and then 6" on each side leting it dry. i use metal bead inside 45. its jest i keep messing up my line. but useing a straightedge is a good idea! thanks.
> 
> jest somthing cool to know, that adjustable hand flusher. you can take the butterfly screw out and flip it around. just in case.


Just buy some no-coat or midflex eazyrizla, your a taper not a framer, You might be the last taper on earth that's trying to achieve their inside 45's by hand:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just buy some no-coat or midflex eazyrizla, your a taper not a framer, You might be the last taper on earth that's trying to achieve their inside 45's by hand:thumbsup:


I think he is .....................


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> I think he is .....................


Well, Actually. There is a guy here still doing them by hand, I painted one of his houses last year, I asked him why didnt he use No Coat, He replyed i dont need to use no coat, Well he does, He was much bigger than me so i didnt tell him so.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Cazna and 2buckjr, what do they know if they like no-coat.... youngbucks:whistling2:
> 
> I will admit the midflex is a bit more of a pain to install, but it takes so little mud to coat it. It's like spotting screws, well the no-coat you half to load them, they act more like a corner bead:blink:
> 
> ...



Five cents man I hate no Coat, better to use the softline better in the end at least most of the time you can see if you have bad frame, no coat is for emergency stuff


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------

